# Smoking



## Tetras (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey everyone.

Curious as to see who of you are smokers?

Coz i read in a post a while back that some1s python went ballistic whenever a smoker tried to handle it...


----------



## CountryTriton (Mar 22, 2009)

I have had a durrie and handled both my macs with no problems. I don't smoke while handling.


----------



## Tetras (Mar 22, 2009)

cheers. all depends on the snake i spose


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Mar 22, 2009)

im a smoker and a hippy!,ahah..and iv never had a problem with my snakes and lizards in the past with it,(as i do not blow it in their faces or dutch out their enclosures)..but i can imagine and i know reptiles do not like the scent of any smoke,be it a ciggerette or a wooden fire.


----------



## falconboy (Mar 22, 2009)

I smoke like a chimney. My lizards never care, although my wife does.


----------



## Tetras (Mar 22, 2009)

true true. althought the thought of dutching out their enclosure...
anyways, ill see how it goes when i finally get my import license back... taken a week from 2moz and they havnt even taken the money out of my account yet.


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 22, 2009)

im gicving up


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 22, 2009)

I smoke and handle at the same time I just make sure I blow it away from him and I only ever smoke outside, but Ive never had a problem!!


----------



## Allies_snakes (Mar 22, 2009)

non smoker


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Mar 22, 2009)

yep. havnt handled while doing it but


----------



## Chris89 (Mar 22, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> yep. havnt handled while doing it but


 
You're 15 and you're smoking?


----------



## funcouple (Mar 22, 2009)

i dont mind a puff, snakes dont seem to mind either


----------



## XKiller (Mar 22, 2009)

gave it up a long time ago its a bad habbit


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Mar 22, 2009)

Chris89 said:


> You're 15 and you're smoking?


 



whats your point its my choice.


----------



## hodges (Mar 22, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> whats your point its my choice.



How cool, i should be more like you.


----------



## falconboy (Mar 22, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> whats your point its my choice.



Because its a stupid choice. Give it up while you are still young and haven't been addicted for years and years. And most long term smokers will agree with me. 

Forget thinking its cool, and ignore peer pressure. Its bad for you and a disgusting habit. 

I know, I've been doing it since I was younger than you and have fought the addiction for years.

We are just thinking of you in the long run mate. Listen to your elders (at least this once).


----------



## Chris89 (Mar 22, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> whats your point its my choice.


 

I was asking a question, I'm sorry. . I wish that I could be as hardcore as you smoking at 15 years old.

Sadly I'm not 15 anymore and don't know everything


----------



## nabu120 (Mar 22, 2009)

smoke, but dont handle and smoke and try wash my hands before handling most of the time anyway, although i have noticed my mac hates female perfumes strangely enough, i tried passing him to my sister once n he went to bite her, she reaked of perfume at the time, i than passed him to my gf who he didnt mind, out of curiosity i asked her to put perfume on n than tried again and he went to bite her, so yea i guess some smells will affect a pythons behaviour but mine have never been fussed by smokers


----------



## Allies_snakes (Mar 22, 2009)

nabu120 said:


> smoke, but dont handle and smoke and try wash my hands before handling most of the time anyway, although i have noticed my mac hates female perfumes strangely enough, i tried passing him to my sister once n he went to bite her, she reaked of perfume at the time, i than passed him to my gf who he didnt mind, out of curiosity i asked her to put perfume on n than tried again and he went to bite her, so yea i guess some smells will affect a pythons behaviour but mine have never been fussed by smokers


 
makes sense, I wouldnt want anyone touching or rubbing their chemical perfumed or nicotine soaked hands on me either..ikkkk..


----------



## Snake_Gal (Mar 22, 2009)

I have recently quit.....YaY!! probably the best choice ever made.
I have actually noticed that my snakes are not so happy bout being handled by smokers. Nothing dramatic, they just don't sit still or relax in the hands of smokers. Since I've quit they come out of the enclosures and are quite happy just to hang on to me and sit pretty still, for a pretty long time.
I think they are a little happier bout not having nicotine soaked hands handling them


----------



## snake_boy (Mar 22, 2009)

Chris89 said:


> Sadly I'm not 15 anymore and don't know everything



lol mum is always saying stuff like that to me. dunno why


----------



## haymista (Mar 22, 2009)

i just find it interesting that a snake could tell the difference between a smoker and a non-smoker, i guess he knows who is a bad influence on him


----------



## gozz (Mar 22, 2009)

i havnt had one for 17 days woohoo


----------



## ShAdY12 (Mar 23, 2009)

seanjbkorbett said:


> im a smoker and a hippy!,ahah..and iv never had a problem with my snakes and lizards in the past with it,(as i do not blow it in their faces or dutch out their enclosures)..but i can imagine and i know reptiles do not like the scent of any smoke,be it a ciggerette or a wooden fire.


 
same here and my female doesnt like perfume or aftershave


----------



## missllama (Mar 23, 2009)

ewwwwwwww no smokings for grotty people


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 23, 2009)

falconboy said:


> Because its a stupid choice. Give it up while you are still young and haven't been addicted for years and years. And most long term smokers will agree with me.
> 
> Forget thinking its cool, and ignore peer pressure. Its bad for you and a disgusting habit.
> 
> ...


 I agree, I`ve been smoking for over 10years and wish i could quit.
Reptile_Boy Give up smoking while you can, Save yourself a stack of money and possible death before you reach 30. SMOKING IS NOT COOL, SMOKING IS FOR THE WEAK.


----------



## Azzajay77 (Mar 23, 2009)

I smoked when i was younger, thought it was cool until i was sitting at the train station thinking to myself, i can't breathe. Cut down from 12's to 8's that day.

Ended up quitting when i found that out of my group of friends i was the only one smoking ..

Ditto what everyone else is saying ... IT'S NOT COOL ANYMORE.

Althought i must say if my wife could see that i'd be a much happier man ..

Ew @ smokers :cry:


----------



## LullabyLizard (Mar 23, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> whats your point its my choice.




I feel sorry for you. Your only 15 and you already have an active addiction.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 23, 2009)

Chris89 said:


> Sadly I'm not 15 anymore and don't know everything



hahahahahahaha
oh how i wish i could say THAT to some people i know


----------



## melgalea (Mar 23, 2009)

gozz said:


> i havnt had one for 17 days woohoo




Good boy Trent. 
i gave up about 3 months ago. YAY for me. best decision ever. although i still get so puffed out exersising. it really ruins ya body.


----------



## melgalea (Mar 23, 2009)

snake_boy said:


> lol mum is always saying stuff like that to me. dunno why



are you saying ur mum knows u smoke at 15 and allows it. :shock:


----------



## JasonL (Mar 23, 2009)

Never smoked, never will.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 23, 2009)

I smoked for 24years ,I started when I was 13 due to being "cool" and smoking was still on TV with adds like "anyhow have a winfield" and other types like that ..so it was basically accepted,at that stage you could by smokes @13 and no one would even bother to ask"are they for you?"..I quit ,well couldnt really it would make me sick ,while I was pregnant,but as soon as I had the bub ,started smoking again (did it 4 times)anyway 4 years ago ,I had a massive asthma attack was rushed to hospital ,on the way to hospital they thought they were going to lose me in the ambo,got to hospital after a few hours they got me stable,put me in a ward ,only to be rushed to high dependency unit ,as I was once again having a severe attack .They even organised for me to be taken to intensive care ,and put on a respirator if they couldnt get my oxygen levels up ..your suppose to be in the high 90"s I was at 62...luckily I stable'd enough to remain in HDU for 24hours ,then was place back in the general ward for 5 days as my oxygen levels were still in the 80's.I left hospital with a OL of 89 and was weak for another few days at home ..it was the scariest moment in my life and it was bought on by my stupidity of smoking ..The first year was my hardest to give up ,I craved imensley.But you can do it and I am better for it now .I hate it with a pashion and it STINKS ....goodluck people GIVEUP and notice the difference in yourself and the bank balance ..you guys are into reptiles,if you saved everytime you wanted a pack of ciggies put it in a money tin ..by the end of the year you will be able to afford some really good snakes and lizards or upgrade your vivs ..better then smoking some weed choc full of CANCER ...


----------



## amazonian (Mar 23, 2009)

I gave up 4 months ago after 23yrs smoking and have now put on a ****load of weight  
Stick to smoking lol, either way your health is at risk :lol:


But seriously, I feel much better now as a non smoker.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 23, 2009)

Give it up you dirty bogans! ..........8)

Oh and smoking helps you to loose weight....in the end it's dropping off you at the rate of knots....especially when you're 6ft under


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 23, 2009)

amazonian said:


> I gave up 4 months ago after 23yrs smoking and have now put on a ****load of weight
> Stick to smoking lol, either way your health is at risk :lol:
> 
> 
> But seriously, I feel much better now as a non smoker.


 thats true it happened to me aswell but fat I can lose just a matter of putting my head into it and doing exercise :evilhate that word) but I have not had a asthma attack any where near as often or as severe as I had when I smoked ..


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Mar 23, 2009)

i sadly smoke at 17 (dont ever ever start smoking).but i wouldnt handle any reptile and smoke at the same time.


----------



## missllama (Mar 23, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> whats your point its my choice.


 
do ur parents just sit back and let u smoke? i must admit i use to think when i was ur age that the kids looked like a bunch of ferals that sat around smoking it looks grose and makes kids look like absolute idiots, u really should stop smoking it doesnt make u a better person in any way what so ever just shows insecuritys in young kids that feel they have to do that to be cool


----------



## Lewy (Mar 23, 2009)

haymista said:


> i just find it interesting that a snake could tell the difference between a smoker and a non-smoker, i guess he knows who is a bad influence on him


 

Its because a smoker STINKS!! You can tell a smoker has walked in to a room as soon as they have entered through the door as it just plane stinks


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Mar 23, 2009)

i smoke in one hand, snake in the other, never let the snake hit contact with my other hand. usually only carry it long enough to take it to outdoor enclosure. its not a smoking debate here.. it was a q to see who smokes and how there snakes react


----------



## sarah_m (Mar 23, 2009)

I was a goody -goody at school, never tried it


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 23, 2009)

shnakey said:


> i smoke in one hand, snake in the other, never let the snake hit contact with my other hand. usually only carry it long enough to take it to outdoor enclosure. its not a smoking debate here.. it was a q to see who smokes and how there snakes react


Exactly!!


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 23, 2009)

As an ex-smoker (gave up 3 years ago) I cant see any difference in the way my snakes react. They still bite just as hard.

Oh yeah, i gained heaps of weight too. 8kg that just wont go away.


----------



## mark83 (Mar 23, 2009)

Dont smoke so cant help you. I have had smokers handle one of my snakes but it didnt seem to make a difference. He never got angry at anything though


----------



## missllama (Mar 23, 2009)

sarah_m said:


> I was a goody -goody at school, never tried it


 
i wasnt but i still didnt smoke lol COZ ITS GROTTYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## arbok (Mar 23, 2009)

lol reptile_boy, give it a couple of years and you will look at this post and realise how stupid u look 

believe me mate when you get past that "im awsome phase" u will realise how stupid you look and begin the long walk to the chemist (with your emphasiema of course) and fork out that much needed money (for reptiles) on a pack of patches 

i quit never been happier, dumbest thing ive ever done..


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 23, 2009)

Bush fires are a natural part of Australias ecology, our fanua smells smoke it means danger.


----------



## Hooglabah (Mar 23, 2009)

hay come on give the kid a break how many people here started befor you were 18 i did i was about 14-15 wish i hadnt now and if i had waited till i was 18 i probably wouldnt have started. personally i think if your old enough to smoke legally your oldenough to know better. when i started it was totally impulsive just went to school one day some random kid i walked past was smoking and i bummed one off him (didnt have any friends to cause peer-pressure) 

reptile boy the only bit of advice i can give you is stop now befor you start to wish you hadnt its such a depressing thing being controled by the demon we call ciggies


----------



## Hooglabah (Mar 23, 2009)

i wash my hands after i smoke the smell on my fingers makes me want another one and i end up chain smokeing and wash my hands befor handling my reptiles anyway. i occasionaly smoke while handling but wont let other smoke while they handle them. and i never touch my frogs if i can aviod it


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 23, 2009)

Admittedly I did smoke for 13yrs, and quite heavily. 

My personal recommendation for anyone thinking of starting or having the occasional smoke is DON'T DO IT!! It's a nasty, filthy and expensive habit that makes you look like a complete idiot! You smell like crap and you look like crap and no non-smoker in their right mind wants to be anywhere near you! If your partner smokes then you're inheriting a massive health problem later in their/your life. Make sure they have a pre-paid funeral plan because it’s not fair anyone else should have to pay to stick em in the ground considering all the health warnings that are out there informing the ignorant multitudes who are still puffing away like they are bulletproof. 

I used to “believe’ I enjoyed smoking, but I’m enjoying it a hell of a lot more since I’ve stopped (13yrs ago). Do it for yourselves!


----------



## Renagade (Mar 23, 2009)

yeah i smoke...


----------



## arbok (Mar 23, 2009)

Hooglabah said:


> hay come on give the kid a break how many people here started befor you were 18 i did i was about 14-15 wish i hadnt now and if i had waited till i was 18 i probably wouldnt have started. personally i think if your old enough to smoke legally your oldenough to know better. when i started it was totally impulsive just went to school one day some random kid i walked past was smoking and i bummed one off him (didnt have any friends to cause peer-pressure)
> 
> reptile boy the only bit of advice i can give you is stop now befor you start to wish you hadnt its such a depressing thing being controled by the demon we call ciggies


 
its the way hes saying it... im sure loads of people here smoked when they were 15, but its not as if we all jumped online to boast about it.

im simply sick of this whole "hardcore" image more and more young people are trying to off put.


----------



## UrgenNinga (Mar 23, 2009)

Isnt it illegal for a person under 18 to smoke?


----------



## Lewy (Mar 23, 2009)

UrgenNinga said:


> Isnt it illegal for a person under 18 to smoke?


 

It sure is and Should be till the age of 21:lol:


----------



## jessb (Mar 23, 2009)

Hooglabah said:


> personally i think if your old enough to smoke legally your oldenough to know better.


 
yeah, but he isn't, he is only 15! 

Arbok, I agree completely with this "hardcore smoking" image, it is pretty hilarious really - all these little teenagers huddled out the back of the shops in their school uniforms. I don't think they realise that it just makes them look like cheap, skanky little slappers (girls) or grotty, nasty bogans (boys). 

I have never really smoked, and especially wouldn't now that we have a child. I think parents who smoke are incredibly irresponsible, particularly now that we know what it does to kids' health, whether you smoke around them or not. When we decided to get married I explained to my husband that I wasn't going to have kids with a smoker. The day we started trying for a baby was the day that he quit smoking.

On topic - I don't smoke so doing it around the snakes isn't an issue.


----------



## python blue (Mar 23, 2009)

Your legally allowed to smoke from the age of 16 but can not buy them in any way shape or form so thats when the perants come to hand because with there permission at the age of 16 they can buy smokes for you its the same with grog


----------



## Colin (Mar 23, 2009)

UrgenNinga said:


> Isnt it illegal for a person under 18 to smoke?




my god :shock: where is that reptile boy.. quick someone stop him!!
wont some reformed smoker make a citizens arrest before he gets away


----------



## i_like_it (Mar 23, 2009)

smoking is a filthy habit :cry:, unfortunantly it is hard to give up and after reading this whole thread i feel like one, so i will go have one to ease the craving. ( nicotine demons :evil: )


----------



## UrgenNinga (Mar 23, 2009)

python blue said:


> Your legally allowed to smoke from the age of 16 but can not buy them in any way shape or form so thats when the perants come to hand because with there permission at the age of 16 they can buy smokes for you its the same with grog




Please point out where you got this from...its news to me. The last I saw if you supply alcohol to someone under 18 (whether your a parent or not) that it is illegal and the fines were $6000 or some such figure. Same with smokes.


----------



## amazonian (Mar 23, 2009)

So many high horses and I only have a sheep dog to ride


----------



## TroopyF (Mar 23, 2009)

I smoke like a clapped out falcon(and thats a lot),but snake is in non-smokin room .Smell on my hands doesn't seem to bother him one bit.

Reptile Boy- Do what you wanna do dude.
If your a smart man then you'll work it out YOURSELF that they are CRAP, they STINK and bloody EXPENSIVE, hopefully before your hooked.

Cheers
Fab


----------



## python blue (Mar 23, 2009)

UrgenNinga said:


> Please point out where you got this from...its news to me. The last I saw if you supply alcohol to someone under 18 (whether your a parent or not) that it is illegal and the fines were $6000 or some such figure. Same with smokes.



When i was attending school we frequently had police come into the school to give us talks and nearly every time they would come around this subject would always come up and they have stated to us that if you are in a cotrolled enviroment with your perants permission you are legally allowed to drink/smoke i dont know if they have changed this matter in the 2 years or not.


----------



## amazonian (Mar 23, 2009)

python blue said:


> When i was attending school we frequently had police come into the school to give us talks and nearly every time they would come around this subject would always come up and they have stated to us that if you are in a cotrolled enviroment with your perants permission you are legally allowed to drink/smoke i dont know if they have changed this matter in the 2 years or not.


 
I'd believe that.
I went to a boarding school and we were allowed to smoke so long as we had a letter with our parents consent. 
There was only 1 smoking area and we had specific times of the day we were able to use it. You were punished for smoking out of bounds/time. This was from the age of 13 and onwards as the school covered yrs 7 - 10.


----------



## spongebob (Mar 23, 2009)

First it was herps, aged 6, then it was smokes, aged 8, then a hippy aged 13. Our 6th form demountable was a total dutch out (as was the teachers staff room). i gave up being a hippy, then I gave up the smokes, but just dont seem able to give up the herps.

Is there a Betty Ford clinic for herp addictions?


----------



## haymista (Mar 23, 2009)

haha healthiest addiction in my books


----------



## haymista (Mar 23, 2009)

woops, herps i mean, not smoking!


----------



## falconboy (Mar 23, 2009)

TroopyF said:


> I smoke like a clapped out falcon(and thats a lot),



Hey! Watch ya mouth. Nothing wrong with a clapped out Falcon. And use a capital next time please. :lol:


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Mar 23, 2009)

Don't smoke.... never smoked.... never plan to smoke, it's a filthy habit and im 20 so at the age where all those smoking 15 and 16 year olds are now hooked and realise how un cool it is and have potentially destroyed their lives. I sit back with a grin and watch those who bagged me out for not smoking at school suffer from the addiction and the inevitable future that lays ahead whilst cigarettes are still a part of their lives.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 23, 2009)

There is seriously better filthy habits to take up :lol:


----------



## ivonavich (Mar 23, 2009)

It is one of those things that everybody that does it seems to start young.... I don't know anyone who took up smoking any older than 17...


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 24, 2009)

My brother started at 19. I think thats alot crazier than starting at 14 or 15.

I smoke, my partners snake doesn't seem to mind it.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 24, 2009)

akarsha said:


> I smoke, my partners snake doesn't seem to mind it.



No I bet it loves it :lol: Snakes naturally love smoke.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 24, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> No I bet it loves it :lol: Snakes naturally love smoke.


 Guys come on... I seriously dont know your reasoning for handling a snake while smoking a ciggie at the same time...why cant you either wait to hold or smoke later ...if you are so hooked on baccy that much you guys have got serious health problems..if your a smoker ,your going to smell different to your snake then a non smoker ,you smell different to us even ..but talking to someone that has been smoking but not at the time of convo is not a bother to me ,you smell stale and ashy,but your not offensive..BUT smoking while talking to me and its blowing back in my face is DISGUSTING and you will offend me ..and I am sure if your snake could tell you to get lost it would ..no animal likes the smell of ciggie smoke ..my dogs run away from my hubby when he is outdoors having one they hate it ..


----------



## Viaaf (Mar 24, 2009)

It's horrible to quit. I quit in 2000 after 20 years. Twice before I've stopped for several years but ended up going back to it (women!). The last year has had some bitter moments. I really thought I was going to start again except I remember how nasty the first pack was when I've quit and started before. Once the first pack is out of the way it would be smooth sailing, it's just the first few that are so wretched.
Stop while you can. If you don't do it now it is so much worse in the future.


----------



## Colin (Mar 24, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> No I bet it loves it :lol: Snakes naturally love smoke.



one of my jungles has his own crack pipe


----------



## Mudimans (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm not a smoker so can't help with the initial question, and am not bagging those that do-it's an individual choice, BUT could smoking while handling your snake be bad for it's lungs?? I appreciate (or at least hope) that it isn't a regular thing for those that do smoke while handling snakes, but surely the whole passive smoking thing wouldn't be all that good for them. Anyone know for sure??


----------



## Retic (Mar 24, 2009)

I agree, never smoked and never wanted to. It just made the kids at school look stupid and still does. In this day and age surely no young kid can think smoking is cool ? My parents told me it stunts your growth and I'm 6 foot 4 
I know so many people desperately trying to kick the filthy habit, why start in the first place ?



888lowndes888 said:


> Don't smoke.... never smoked.... never plan to smoke, it's a filthy habit and im 20 so at the age where all those smoking 15 and 16 year olds are now hooked and realise how un cool it is and have potentially destroyed their lives. I sit back with a grin and watch those who bagged me out for not smoking at school suffer from the addiction and the inevitable future that lays ahead whilst cigarettes are still a part of their lives.


----------



## jessb (Mar 24, 2009)

python blue said:


> When i was attending school we frequently had police come into the school to give us talks and nearly every time they would come around this subject would always come up and they have stated to us that if you are in a cotrolled enviroment with your perants permission you are legally allowed to drink/smoke i dont know if they have changed this matter in the 2 years or not.


 

No, this is absolute rubbish and has been the case for several years. It is *illegal* to purchase cigarettes or alcohol if you are under 18 and if you are an adult it is *strictly illegal* to provide alcohol to, or purchase alcohol on behalf of a minor, regardless of your relationship to them. 

So technically if your dad lets you have a beer at home when you are 17, he is breaking the law. There's a pretty good chance he won't be prosecuted for it though.


----------



## Colin (Mar 24, 2009)

Prince Randian [aka:the snake man] rolls and lights up a smoke with no hands.

[video=youtube;yd3Wzxq-LDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yd3Wzxq-LDA[/video]














> Prince Randian, whose real name has been lost to history, was born in Demarara, British Guyana, in 1871, the child of British Indian slaves. Little is known about his early life or how he was discovered, but it seems his incredible adaptability did not go unnoticed. He was brought to the United States in the 1890s to appear in freak shows, where he demonstrated the ease and facility with which he could shave, write, paint, *and roll cigarettes *- all without arms or legs. He was even fairly efficient at moving from place to place, wriggling his hips and shoulders in a snakelike motion. Randian is said to have been a skilled carpenter. The box in which he kept his smoking materials was built by Randian himself, using his mouth and shoulders to manipulate his tools, and he often joked that he would someday build his own house.
> Randian was a clever and quick witted man who could speak English, German and French in addition to Hindi, his native language. He married early in life to a Hindu woman known only as Princess Sarah, who remained devoted to him throughout his long show career. The couple had four children together and the family eventually settled in Patterson, New Jersey.
> 
> Randian died of a heart attack on December 19, 1934. He was 62.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 24, 2009)

If I did take the filthy disgusting habit up again (which I won’t) I’d like to smoke in this place 






Nobody here is as serious as this bloke about his smoking 8)


----------



## haymista (Mar 24, 2009)

my jungle smokes like a chimney


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 24, 2009)

boa said:


> I agree, never smoked and never wanted to. It just made the kids at school look stupid and still does. In this day and age surely no young kid can think smoking is cool ? My parents told me it stunts your growth and I'm 6 foot 4
> I know so many people desperately trying to kick the filthy habit, why start in the first place ?



Im giving up smoking now....

and im 6 foot 5


----------



## domdom22 (Mar 24, 2009)

smoking is sooo uncool


----------



## grub73 (Mar 24, 2009)

Im a non smoker


----------



## TroopyF (Mar 24, 2009)

falconboy said:


> Hey! Watch ya mouth. Nothing wrong with a clapped out Falcon. And use a capital next time please. :lol:


 
Capitals???
Dunno bout that 
I hate using the word unless preceeded by an expletive 
ESPECIALLYwhen their WINNING
Best I not use the "F" word at all. 
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

WHATEVER YOU DO..............DONT SMOKE

Cheers 
Fab


----------



## Southside Morelia (Mar 24, 2009)

reptileboy, I know who you are and I know where you train.....do you want me to tell your Master? lol
I wouldn't mate, BUT as a martial artist and you an upcoming, you'll never survive smoking and training hardcore later on in life. Mate you won't be able to do your Back Belt grading!!!
It's not worth it, it WILL KILL YOU and it is a lack of discipline that had lead you down this path.
Take care!


----------



## amazonian (Mar 24, 2009)

jessb said:


> No, this is absolute rubbish and has been the case for several years. It is *illegal* to purchase cigarettes or alcohol if you are under 18 and if you are an adult it is *strictly illegal* to provide alcohol to, or purchase alcohol on behalf of a minor, regardless of your relationship to them.
> 
> So technically if your dad lets you have a beer at home when you are 17, he is breaking the law. There's a pretty good chance he won't be prosecuted for it though.


 
Can't be rubbish, as I said I was ALLOWED to smoke at school from the age of 13 onwards with a letter of consent from my parents. The boarding school was run by Catholics who I am sure would follow legal proceedures 100% especially concerning the welfare of children in their care & the liability insurance etc involved. If you like call Boystown at Engadine and ask them the situation.

Father Chris Riley was one of those members who also supplied homeless street kids with our cigarrettes if we were silly enough to be caught smoking out of bounds.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 26, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> No I bet it loves it :lol: Snakes naturally love smoke.


 
Yeah, when not working, I'm sitting in front of his enclosure blowing it at him. Grow up.


----------



## Australis (Mar 26, 2009)

amazonian said:


> The boarding school was run by Catholics who I am sure would follow legal proceedures 100% especially concerning the welfare of children in their care & the liability insurance etc involved.




Yeah i heard all Catholics follow the laws regarding children.


Also, im an extremely dedicated smoker.


----------



## whcasual79 (Mar 26, 2009)

quit 10 years ago... yee-haw


----------



## amazonian (Mar 26, 2009)

Australis said:


> Yeah i heard all Catholics follow the laws regarding children.
> 
> 
> Also, im an extremely dedicated smoker.


 
Can't tar every person with the same brush mate.
Otherwise all of us Reptile keepers would be nothing more than tattoo covered, long haired, bikie, drug dealers according to generalisations.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 26, 2009)

amazonian said:


> Can't tar every person with the same brush mate.
> Otherwise all of us Reptile keepers would be nothing more than tattoo covered, long haired, bikie, drug dealers according to generalisations.


 Well I was going more for the' Living in a houso ,with 4 kids to 8 possible fathers,3 dogs 10 cats ,a puppy mill in my backyard kind of look "personally


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 26, 2009)

akarsha said:


> Yeah, when not working, I'm sitting in front of his enclosure blowing it at him. Grow up.



Let's hope you take your own advice and give up.


----------



## Dipcdame (Mar 26, 2009)

Used to, gave up 26 years ago, cold turkey!


----------



## Kersten (Mar 26, 2009)

Never so much as a try.


----------



## kupper (Mar 26, 2009)

hahahahaha collin nothing like a jungle on crack .....like jungles where not unpredictable as it was


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 27, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> Let's hope you take your own advice and give up.


 
Gotta love reformed smokers.


----------



## Australis (Mar 27, 2009)

amazonian said:


> Otherwise all of us Reptile keepers would be nothing more than tattoo covered, long haired, bikie, drug dealers according to generalisations.



We're not?


----------

